

How do you manage your 30" Monitor on a Macintosh - ghshephard

The default behavior on OS X doesn't make effective use of large monitors.  New windows tend to Maximize, and those that don't, won't intelligently tile.  The default behavior of xterm on a 1998 instance of FVWM makes better use of my monitor than a 2008 instance of the Macintosh OS.<p>For whatever reason, expose and I just don't seem to get along - I like to have all my windows in front of me at the same time (ergo the 30" Monitor).  Another approach, multiple smaller monitors, isn't trivial to do with laptops.<p>I recently tripped across:<p>http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000928.html<p>Which seems to do a lot of good things on the PC - does anyone have insight into an equivalently excellent tool or procedure for the Mac?
======
nickyp
Most Mac apps seem to remember its window size when you open a new window:
Safari, TextMate, Firefox, Pages etc.

So I make drag these apps into nice grids: \- a small left hand strip for
Twitterific, iChat, Skype etc. this strip also pushes the next windows a bit
more to the center. Helpful because the 30inch is so wide. \- Safari, Texmate,
Firefox etc. is next.My default Safari width is often the width of Apple.com
so no scrollbars are shown. \- leftover space is for PDF documentation and
when I need 2 windows next to each other e.g. 2 Xcode windows. Plenty of space
left for that.

Apps like Logic Pro, Aperture, iPhoto, iMovie, iTunes are run
maximized/fullscreen.

Terminal.app is indeed ill-equipped when it comes to resizing etc. I usually
build a couple of window groups that fit my needs (e.g. four-in-a-square with
a wide window for logs) and open-and-close such a window group if the current
layout isn't optimal.

